# Recommend a L.A. area shop?



## ethan666 (Feb 20, 2003)

Can anyone recommend a shop in SoCal (L.A. area) that you would trust to put a turbo on your SR20DE? I don't think I'm going to have time to do it myself. How about places to avoid?

Thanks


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

www.sr20development.com do pretty good turbo.

even though they are near SD area.. but in L.A. Area i really dont know.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

maybe premiere in whittier/la habra? they are pretty good.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Premier is a very good shop owned by kennedy, my neighbor. They do quality work.


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

Or RS2 motorsports in Downey..


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

yes i can vouch for Premier. they do good work but Kennedy is always backed up with multiple projects. and he just moved shops again.

hey Chris, could you possibly find out the new number to Premier? cause the old number got disconnected. thanks.


Deric


----------

